# Your best 2008 photo.



## NickG

If you were looking through your pictures from last night and saw one that was just plain awesome, or one that summarizes your haunt in one shot, post it here. Please choose just one photo... this should be a neat thread to scroll through.


----------



## NickG




----------



## Spookie

Great photo Nick. The yard looks outstanding.


----------



## Monk

Great job. I really like those crosses.


----------



## sharpobject

This isn't from last night - but it's my favorite picture this year.


----------



## OLYhaunt

NickG said:


>


VERY nice. I like it alot.


----------



## ghost37

Very nice photo Nick!!


----------



## slightlymad

My haunt is one of the few things that everyone stops for. All my girls in one place at one time and smiling.

From left to right Oldest daughter (demon spawn truly) Grandaughter ( no I had nothing to do with that costume), The lovely wife who tolerates and supports my addiction. And my youngest daughter and pre teen(barely) who still works with dad.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

This is my best pic. from Nightwing Cemetary 2008
the pictures a bit blurry....but its the best one i have.







[/URL][/IMG]that's my dog Bruiser and I...the cemetary guardians


----------



## Dark Angel 27

halloween2008.jpg picture by snapesgurl26 - Photobucket
the pic didn't show up so here's a link to it


----------



## Joiseygal

Nice photo Nick! I guess my photo I would pick would be this one.


----------



## HauntCast

SlightlyMad, be polishing the shot gun when the boys come calling 
I guess this is mine


----------



## Fester

So far I like this one the best.


----------



## ithurt

my daughter and her friend! they were excellent zombies. they both play all of the horror games, so they moved all weird and disjointed. it was cool all we heard from their area were screams! then parents would take pics with the kids with them.


----------



## Wildcat

Didn't take many so guess this is it.


----------



## spidermonkey

Inside of my pumpkin!


----------



## scream1973

Its so hard to just pick one since i have a few hundred to choose from.. But this is a good summary picture.


----------



## CreatingChaos

We had a HUGE turn out, I would say about 150 TOTer's, 1 hayride, 2 professional photographers, the newspaper and 1 ballet troupe. Lots of adults just stopping because they have seen me working for two weeks now. When I get all the good pics I will put them in my flickr account. When I figure out the video I will post it. Enjoy!! 
Link to newspaper, it nothing to write home for..http://http://www.amarillo.com/stories/110108/new_11638012.shtml

Here's the link to the crappy pics I took http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## dynoflyer

Just one?


----------



## Night Owl

I'm kinda' liking this one...


----------



## JohnnyL

Don't have them all uploadd yet (so I haven't seen most) but so far...


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Wow-wee, nice shot Mr. H-E

I haven't finished mine yet.


----------



## Ghoul Friday

This is a fun idea. Here's mine.


----------



## arcuhtek

Mr_Haunted_Eve said:


> We took hundreds of photos so picking a favorite was very hard. Here's one of my favorites:


THAT IS AMAZING


----------



## Spooky1

This is our favorite. That's RoxyBlue in the pic (The live one).


----------



## Ms. Wicked

WOW! Everybody's pictures are just awesome!!! 

Jay, I love the picture of all of the girls. Don't worry about your granddaughter's costume. She looks beautiful!!!!!!

I really must figure out how to use my camera so that I take better pictures. I have the attention span of a gnat when it comes to technology...


----------



## pyro

this one is better


----------



## Scottzilla

Great pix everybody. Keep them coming!


----------



## GOT

Here is mine.

http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?do=editpictures&albumid=185&pictureids[]=2118


----------



## Uruk-Hai

GREAT photos everyone!! Here's mine...


----------



## slightlymad

I dont have permission to view:crykin:


----------



## heresjohnny

Hard to decide, how bout this one...


----------



## scream1973

Great pictures everyone.. Hector.. Love the lighting


----------



## pyro

GOT said:


> Here is mine.
> 
> http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?do=editpictures&albumid=185&pictureids[]=2118


i dont have permission---mommy may i


----------



## TearyThunder

Here's GOT's pic that's not working:


----------



## Stiff Kitten

Its hard to pick one I had so many people sending me photo's they took of my display .


----------



## Spider Rider

Here's a wider shot of my yard with a kid being offered to the spider.


----------



## GOT

thanks Teary. I haven't figured out how to embed images in this forum.


----------



## poopsko

one of these three :
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=13894


----------



## darkrosemanor

*Tough to choose*

It's definitely a toss up for me, but here's one of them:










Great photos everyone!!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

everyone's pics are awesome! and pyros is realy creepy! nice work everyone!


----------



## joker

Not my favorite, but my favorite of the ones I took


----------



## joker

This one is actually my favorite:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Great shot, joker! That looks professional.

Really loving these photos, all.


----------



## Lauriebeast

Wow, everyone's pics look great. This was a tough one for me, but I think this pic of these two characters is my favorite










And here's the link to the rest of them

Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket


----------



## remylass

Uruk-Hai said:


> GREAT photos everyone!! Here's mine...


All of these are awesome. Uruk-Hai, I absolutely LOVE your tombstones. How on earth did you make those?


----------



## remylass

Lauriebeast said:


> Wow, everyone's pics look great. This was a tough one for me, but I think this pic of these two characters is my favorite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's the link to the rest of them
> 
> http://s133.photobucket.com/albums/q77/Lauriebeast/Halloween night 08/?albumview=slideshow


Wow. So you are the one that made that brilliant Bride of Frankenstein? I was admiring that a couple of weeks ago. I can't believe how awesome she is.


----------



## Devils Chariot

shot this one while cleaning up, but it came out rad. just one of those things you see out the corner of your eye. good thing my camera was still out.


----------



## remylass

Yeah, Devils Chariot, that picture couldn't have come out any better. It is so moody and spooky. I love it.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

This can't compare to y'all's (love that contraction)....but I like it.

There are a lot of pics in this thread that would make a great calendar.


----------



## joker

Haunted Bayou said:


> This can't compare to y'all's (love that contraction)....but I like it.
> 
> There are a lot of pics in this thread that would make a great calendar.


Speaking of which will there be another haunt forum calendar for this next year?


----------



## berzerkmonkey

I was kind of bummed regarding the quality of the photos I got this year, but I have a few that I think are ok. One I'm kind of partial to is


----------



## Bloodhound

I really wasn't happy with my pics this year either. However this is one of my favorite


----------



## tonguesandwich

I think I am doing this haunt thing wrong but here is my one favorite photo from Halloween. Its me with my Pirate booty for the night....arrrgh! Thanks FE for the costume... it worked out!


----------



## Spooky1

There are a lot of great pics here. Looks like everyone had great haunts.

TS, I think maybe I've been doing my Halloween haunt all wrong (Just kidding Roxy  ).


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 said:


> TS, I think maybe I've been doing my Halloween haunt all wrong (Just kidding Roxy  ).




TS, you look like a happy man.


----------



## tonguesandwich

Fo Shizzle! Now, if I could only remember it... Damn evil spirits!


----------



## Lilly

Everyones pics look great

This is "one" of my favs..


----------



## blacklightmike

Mine...


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Not sure if this is my best photo but it's one of my favorites. Got this shot as I was walking in the back of my display...the fog was thick and the cyclops dudes were nicely silouetted against the backlit fog...sort of creepy I thought.

Really enjoyed looking at everyone's best photos...great work everyone!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Look's like PJ's to me...? I don't even see the gun.....?
Oh, wait...it's in your your PJ's sweeEET!


tonguesandwich said:


> I think I am doing this haunt thing wrong but here is my one favorite photo from Halloween. Its me with my Pirate booty for the night....arrrgh! Thanks FE for the costume... it worked out!


----------



## KevinS

Here's my best pic of this years Peppers Ghost. It's an FCG within the prop, so the movement was great.


----------



## HauntedSFX

NickG said:


>


Great! The blue light makes all the differance!


----------



## hpropman

Here is mine. I was so busy setting up that I forgot to take pictures. Good thing my wife snapped a few. I have lots of video though. I am still collecting pics from the family and the neighbors.


----------



## Shakes

Wow, I need to take better pictures or make a better haunt! My best is not even close to as good as the rest of yours!










Hopefully we do this picture thing again next year so I can win most improved!
:zombie:


----------



## kerryike

Shakes said:


> Wow, I need to take better pictures or make a better haunt! My best is not even close to as good as the rest of yours!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully we do this picture thing again next year so I can win most improved!
> :zombie:


Don't sell yoursellf short, Shakes. I really like your pic. I'm kinda a skull and bones kind of guy.


----------



## tonguesandwich

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Look's like PJ's to me...? I don't even see the gun.....?
> Oh, wait...it's in your your PJ's sweeEET!


My wife just found the gun yesterday...no kidding! I was in real bad shape but hey its Vegas baby!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

Great Idea NickG!
Most of my night shots turned out poorly this year but here's one of our CandyGiver at the top of our Haunted Stairs


----------



## beelce

Here is one of my favs


----------



## BoysinBoo

Big Mouth found a new home this year. Worked great with Big Scream's Terror Eyes.

Each eye is a 27" TV BTW.


----------



## mgrmax

Holy Cow!

These are spectacular!


----------



## NoahFentz

I have to say this is my favorite...


----------



## bignick

I wish i would have took a better picture of this but i still like this one a lot.


----------



## Uruk-Hai

Shakes said:


> Wow, I need to take better pictures or make a better haunt! My best is not even close to as good as the rest of yours!


Those look GREAT!! I've never been fond of the Bluckys as they're sort of weird looking and not very realistic but seeing them all piled up like that you look at the pile as a whole and not the individual skeletons and your mind makes them seem much more realistic than they are. Love it!


----------



## Uruk-Hai

More great photos everyone. I really like the candy giver and haunted stairs by ScreamingScarecrow - it's a wonder you got any kids to come up at all!! That shot of your skeleton and raven Bignick just looks awesome!!!


----------



## blacklightmike

NoahFentz said:


> I have to say this is my favorite...





bignick said:


> I wish i would have took a better picture of this but i still like this one a lot.


These are both beauties... kudos!


----------



## joker

Can we get all these photos compiled into a single album? I think having a best of the year album would be a great feature on HauntForum. Very inspiring stuff!


----------



## RoxyBlue

joker said:


> Can we get all these photos compiled into a single album? I think having a best of the year album would be a great feature on HauntForum. Very inspiring stuff!


I think that's a great suggestion. It could be added to the DVD as well.

Mods, what do you think?


----------



## DeathTouch

Mine is weak this year but this would be the best I got.


----------



## ScareShack

I have to say every single photo that has been posted in very nice in its own way! Awesome stuff everyone.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You look pretty in a dress, in a scary way.


DeathTouch said:


> Mine is weak this year but this would be the best I got.


----------



## Hauntiholik

This pic kinda sums it up for me.


----------



## Brad Green

I kinda suck at photography, but I think the best I took this year would be my copy of PumpkinRot's "TrickorTreat"


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

I too am one of the unfortunate that have a crappy camera, but after seeing everyones pics, I'm not starting another prop until I get a great camera. Anyway, I thought I'd share a pic of my girls.


----------



## Revenant

BoysinBoo said:


> Big Mouth found a new home this year. Worked great with Big Scream's Terror Eyes.
> 
> Each eye is a 27" TV BTW.


Now THAT is what I call shot composition!!! Good one!!!


----------



## Whispers in the Park

*Couple of pics*

Unfortunately before the fog....


----------



## BoysinBoo

Hey Whispers,
Was it really really dark when you took your pics? I can't see anything?


----------



## Mr_Chicken

I never got around to taking night shots, but this is my favorite pic from the daytime.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Great picture, Mr C! That's a Halloween card in the making


----------



## Bone Dancer

This was a great idea to have people post thier one best picture of the 2008 season. I would like to see them put into an album for easier viewing.


----------



## HauntCast

Mr_C, how did you get the face to look like that? That is great.


----------



## krough

This one


----------



## HalloweenBob

Here's my Quartet performing at the Woodstock Inn in Woodstock Vermont


----------



## HalloweenBob

I know we are only supposed to post one, but I thought you might like to see how these guys travel from gig to gig:


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, HB, I hope they're wearing safety belts!


----------



## HalloweenBob

They are!


----------



## Mr_Chicken

djchrisb said:


> Mr_C, how did you get the face to look like that? That is great.


The face is a plaster copy of a bucky skull that I covered in Elmer's glue-drenched burlap that I hacked at with a razor blade (actually, it wasn't really burlap-- it was much more lightweight). The painting was just done with a can of spray paint.


----------



## Horror off the Highway

Thanks for sharing all your pics guys! Here is my fave pic, my moon pic!


----------



## Spooky1

HalloweenBob said:


> I know we are only supposed to post one, but I thought you might like to see how these guys travel from gig to gig:


Glad you weren't in an accident. It would have freaked out the EMTs and gawkers. (Hello 911 I'd like to report an accident with multiple fatalities)


----------



## TNBrad

Here a few from our Haunted Mountain Cabin 08


----------



## buggybuilder

This is my favorite from our Haunt 2008....


----------



## buggybuilder

This is my second favorite.....


----------



## lowdwnrob

For some reason I cant find all my pics but I do like this one alot


----------



## Mr_Chicken

^Wow. You could do a framed series of pics like that.


----------



## pyro

heres all the pics in one place --i think i got them all......
Hauntforum pics pictures by pyro-1966 - Photobucket


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good job, pyro - that was a lot of pictures to pull together and it's nice having them all in one spot.


----------



## ScareShack

Lots of great pic's for sure.
make sure you guys send them in for the calendar.
http://hauntcalendar.com


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Thanks Pyro!


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Wow, thanks Pyro! It's great to be able to just scroll through 'em like that.


----------



## Spanky

Fiend4Halloween said:


> I too am one of the unfortunate that have a crappy camera, but after seeing everyones pics, I'm not starting another prop until I get a great camera. Anyway, I thought I'd share a pic of my girls.


Awsome! old CPR annie heads! I have 5 of those I still haven't done anything with- do you have the the plastic "skull" that goes underneath? that thing is creepy without the skin!


----------



## Spanky

Ok heres mine: 
I like the way the fog hung in this one. 
Great job on all of yours everyone.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I like your picture, Spanky!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

these are all awesome!


----------



## HauntCast

HalloweenBob, 
I'm going to buy a Bucky this year just so it can ride shotgun with me as I cruise the strip.


----------



## lowdwnrob

Thanks Mr Chicken. I wish I could find the one of him puking


----------



## Hauntinggroundsfan

Here is mine:


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Ooo...I really like that one, Hauntinggroundsfan.



lowdwnrob said:


> Thanks Mr Chicken. I wish I could find the one of him puking


 Aww, gross!


----------



## Hauntinggroundsfan

Mr_Chicken said:


> Ooo...I really like that one, Hauntinggroundsfan.


Glad you like it. The black light does help get the right effect (spooky).


----------



## Terrormaster

Bloodhound said:


> I really wasn't happy with my pics this year either. However this is one of my favorite


Love this day shot, it screams "CAPTION ME" all over it :-D

"Now where did I put those damn keys?!"

"Ooops, hope he doesn't mind me erm, watering the lawn."

"Ooooooh man, I should not have ordered extra anchovies on that pizza, it's killing me - oh wait."


----------



## Haunted Bayou

LOL, Terrormaster!


----------



## Bloodhound

Thanks Terrormaster! lol


----------



## IshWitch

GOT said:


> Here is mine.
> 
> http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?do=editpictures&albumid=185&pictureids[]=2118


For some reason I can't access this.

I'm sure it is awesome, nonetheless.
:devil:
Val


----------



## Hauntiholik

IshWitch - The url was bad. Here's the link: http://hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=185&pictureid=2118


----------



## IshWitch

Thanks!

I am still trying to get my pics together, had camera difficulties this year. But seems like a lot of people had camera issues. I think I'm going to start a thread about cameras and who likes and has the best results with what brands!


Val


----------



## undertaker313

HELL'S GATE HOME HAUNT 2008!!!!


----------



## Spooky1

Looks like you had a good crowd Undertaker


----------



## naberhoodhaunts

i think this one i like the best


----------



## naberhoodhaunts




----------



## Just Whisper

My photos are not very good this year. This is one of my favorite. 








It is my blood fountain with blood running out of the eyes of the skulls.

Halloween pictures by Just_Whisper - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid245.photobucket.com/albums/gg54/Just_Whisper/2008/Halloween/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@gg54/Just_Whisper/2008/Halloween/Casey


----------



## KINGS CRYPT

My electric chair


----------



## IshWitch

I thought I'd posted one, but don't find it.
It is a toss up between a few, the flash pics came out good, the ones with the lighting are too grainy darn it.
I like this one:









and this one:









Who remembers this from Sesame Street
"One of these things is not like the others, one of these things just doesn't belong..."








LOL


----------



## kevin242

This one isn't from my normal haunt, this is from a smaller Halloween vignette I built. One of my favorites from this year.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Kevin, I LOVE the paint job on that skeleton! Top it off with that great pose and...oooh! So excellent!


----------



## Joiseygal

kevin242 said:


> This one isn't from my normal haunt, this is from a smaller Halloween vignette I built. One of my favorites from this year.


I love the crow with the skeletons eye in his mouth. Thats classic!


----------



## Haunted Bayou

awe man...that is hilarious!


----------



## Uncle Steed

Haha, dig it!


----------



## Uncle Steed

This guy right here was at the beginning of our haunt last year...he set the tone, and parents and kids alike were extremely wary and scared of him. We had him "hanging" from a noose as the night wore on. People would get up real close to him and say things like, "Yeah, this isn't real", then he would spring to life. My buddy did a great job as the scarecrow.


----------



## lewlew

This scarecrow is a staple here at Road's End. We keep moving him around and still get great reactions. One of these days I'm going to actually take more and better pictures of our haunt. SOmeday.


----------



## Uncle Steed

Yes! Very kick butt.


----------



## Hellvin

Wow - tremendous effort all around!


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

I know I'm late to this thread, but as I just joined, maybe a few from my graveyard from last year?









I just loved the lighting in this one...









The yard right at dusk - I love the colors in this one, and my lovely Annabel ghost and crypt was new last year.









Witch Hazel, with her glowing and smoking fire. I was so proud of making her - she's my first Halloween build from scratch prop and that was back before I knew that Halloween prop-building existed.


----------



## Mystery

Uncle Steed said:


> This guy right here was at the beginning of our haunt last year...he set the tone, and parents and kids alike were extremely wary and scared of him. We had him "hanging" from a noose as the night wore on. People would get up real close to him and say things like, "Yeah, this isn't real", then he would spring to life. My buddy did a great job as the scarecrow.


OK... I registered just to ask you how you "hanged" him? I was wanting to do something like that, and the only experience I have with hanging someone was myself in high school and ended up with serious rope burns under my arms. :-D


----------



## Spider Rider

That's a nice graveyard there, Frankie-s Girl. That first pic with the green and orange is a good combination.


----------



## Jadewik

I really love this shot of my husband. He impersonates a madman so well....


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Jadewik said:


> I really love this shot of my husband. He impersonates a madman so well....


What makes you so sure he's impersonating?....jk
That looks like quite an act! Did you make the hospital bed?


----------



## Jadewik

Mr_Chicken said:


> What makes you so sure he's impersonating?....jk
> That looks like quite an act! Did you make the hospital bed?


I like to pretend he is impersonating... =)

Yes, the gurney is just a folding table with a PVC "shell" atop. Fairly inexpensive (though I can't recall an exact amount) if you don't count the cost of the table....


----------



## DoctorShadow

Some great work everyone!

Here's my two favorite pics from last year.



















Now, just need to start working on some ideas for 2009!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

your girls is so freaky! i couldnt stare at it for to long


----------



## Terra

Great thread! I really enjoyed seeing all these pictures. Really put me in the mood for prop-building today.


----------



## zombiehorror

Great thread and some awesome pictures!! I failed on the photography end last year with getting my 2 1/2year and 1 year old ready for the big night and then going out trick r' treating. I did a quick video (that turned out pretty bad anyway) just before I tore it all down so all I got was some unimpressive screen caps from the video...










Just a static reaper hanging in the upstairs window! He was lit from underneath with some white Christmas lights and then had a strobe flashing above.


----------



## scareme

Great looking prop, zombiehorror. I need to do something like that with one of my upstairs window. Simple but effective.


----------



## hpropman

she is really creepy. How did you make her? how did you do the eyes and the hand?



DoctorShadow said:


> Some great work everyone!
> 
> Here's my two favorite pics from last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, just need to start working on some ideas for 2009!


----------



## zombiehorror

scareme said:


> Great looking prop, zombiehorror. I need to do something like that with one of my upstairs window. Simple but effective.


Thanks. I was going to hook up an oscillating fan to the arms but they are so stiff that they wouldn't move (the whole body would just rock back and forth), at least not with the limited time that I gave myself for set up. This year I'm going to look into reworking these so they have some arm movement and then hook them up to a fan another simple but effective trick. With the strobe light flashing it'll help conceal the fact that the movement is so repetitive, I think a candle/candelabra in hand would look cool too. Here's a pic of the adjacent window with a similar reaper set up, this one just didn't have the Christmas lights underneath.


----------



## IMU

*Pirates of North Court!*

Yeah ... way late posting, but here is mine:


















Maybe I'll figure out how to take better pics one day! :googly:


----------



## DoctorShadow

hpropman said:


> she is really creepy. How did you make her? how did you do the eyes and the hand?


The eyes are green LEDs covered with a ping-pong ball cut in half. The body is made from chicken wire with a pvc pipe support. The hands started out as wire coat hangers, then covered in expanding foam painted.

Hope that helps.


----------



## hpropman

DoctorShadow said:


> The eyes are green LEDs covered with a ping-pong ball cut in half. The body is made from chicken wire with a pvc pipe support. The hands started out as wire coat hangers, then covered in expanding foam painted.
> 
> Hope that helps.


cool thanks it does. I like the green in the ping pong balls I have used red but I like the green better.


----------



## lowdwnrob

This is super late but I finally got my pictures from halloween. This is my daughter, she TOT for about 20 minutes and wanted to go back home and scare kids. She would sit there until a kid walked through and jump up and scream at them.


----------



## Joiseygal

Awww...you definitely have a future haunter. She is so cute, but in that scene looks scary!


----------



## hpropman

She looks serious! I bet she had a blast scaring everyone. Did anyone think that she was a static prop?


----------



## SoCal Scare

This is way late but I guess its better late than never. This is from behind my cemetary w/ the fog in full flow. HALLOWEEN 08.:jol:


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

I liked our "Bad Santa", Grimm at the top of our Haunted Staircase 
(Sorry its blury - this year I'm getting a tripod.)


----------



## steveshauntedyard

*Little ghost*

This one does not show much of my yard but it was just too cool with my daughter as a ghost in the background.


----------



## steveshauntedyard

Uruk-Hai said:


> GREAT photos everyone!! Here's mine...


You scene is so well put together. Your Zombie,tombstones....well all of it is my favorite.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Yeah..mee too Steve. I have it saved as my desktop background. Love that zombie.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly

*Jessica*

I guess my favorite one from last year is this:


----------



## Kaoru

Dark angel on that first pic you posted on the thread, your dog looks so cute with that costume on! What is he dressed up as? The devil or a vampire? Sorry its hard to tell a bit there.


----------



## THN

Thats why I love American haunts. Hey, the pics looks great !! There many Graveyards! but there not the same. There is a different between all!!


----------



## Uruk-Hai

Haunted Bayou said:


> Yeah..mee too Steve. I have it saved as my desktop background. Love that zombie.





steveshauntedyard said:


> You scene is so well put together. Your Zombie,tombstones....well all of it is my favorite.


THANKS guys!! That's cool HB you still have it as your desktop. It will be interesting to see how I set it up this year - we took down one of our trees so it will be a lot more open. I'll have to figure out where to set up the skeleton as I used to suspend him from the tree branches. Next year I'll build a mausoleum to help fill in the space, this year we'll see how it turns out.


----------



## Wildcat

pyro said:


> heres all the pics in one place --i think i got them all......
> http://s101.photobucket.com/albums/m80/pyro-1966/Hauntforum%20pics/


When I was playing the slideshow I instantly had a song come to mind. So being me I had to add the pics to the song.
Sorry for any pics I may not have used but I based it on the slide show.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Well I think that vid and song are great! Thanks for putting them together pyro and Wildcat! (oh and thanks for adding my two severed head models, they look great!)


----------



## Bodybagging

Great pictures everyone!


----------



## jaege

Shakes said:


> Wow, I need to take better pictures or make a better haunt! My best is not even close to as good as the rest of yours!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully we do this picture thing again next year so I can win most improved!
> :zombie:


I dont know shakes, thats a pretty good picture.


----------



## jaege

zombiehorror said:


> Great thread and some awesome pictures!! I failed on the photography end last year with getting my 2 1/2year and 1 year old ready for the big night and then going out trick r' treating. I did a quick video (that turned out pretty bad anyway) just before I tore it all down so all I got was some unimpressive screen caps from the video...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a static reaper hanging in the upstairs window! He was lit from underneath with some white Christmas lights and then had a strobe flashing above.


Thats a really nice effect. Looks like something from one of those ghosthunter reality shows.


----------



## frstvamp1r

this one is my favorite shot...ToT's had to tread through all this...


----------



## Joiseygal

Wildcat said:


> When I was playing the slideshow I instantly had a song come to mind. So being me I had to add the pics to the song.
> Sorry for any pics I may not have used but I based it on the slide show.


Cool video Wildcat. I like seeing all the pics in a video.


----------

